# Some Practical Implications of Particular Redemption, Part 4: The Gospel and Faith



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 7, 2009)

Having defined “particular redemption” (Part 1) and looked at its ramifications for our understanding of Christ and his work (Part 2) as well as evangelism and missions (Part 3), Pastor Jeffrey Smith highlights two more practical implications of particular redemption in the final blog in this series.

*Some Practical Implications of Particular Redemption, Part 4: The Message of Evangelism and the Nature of Saving Faith*


----------

